# what times of year do bunnies shed the most?



## turbotina (Sep 1, 2006)

just wondering - thanks


----------



## JimD (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm not sure if there are specific times of the year when all rabbits shed.....like the change of seasons for example.

Most rabbits shed about every 3 months alternating between a heavy shed (or molt)and then a light shed.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 1, 2006)

My bunnies shed twice -- once in the spring (butthis year they've been shedding for 5 months non-stop) and once in thefall but it's only a light shed in the fall.

I think inside bunnies shed on a more regular bases because of thestable and mild indoor temperatures and since mine are outside, theydon't ever shed in the winter.


----------



## JimD (Sep 1, 2006)

I think it also depends on the bunnie.

If I based my answer on Brindle, I would say that bunnies shed ALL ofthe time. Her cage is always full of loose fur. If you pet, brush, orpick her up you'll get covered with fur (NOTE: this has improved withthe loss of some bunnie weight )

If I based my answer on Rosie-roo, I would say that bunnies hardly shedat all. She never has loose fur in her cage and hardly any comes offwhen you pet or brushher.

Stress, diet, and weightcan be factors in how much a bunnie sheds. S'more's butt went bald from a stress induced molt.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 1, 2006)

Ruby and Millie only really shed once a year, inthe summer, although Ruby does shed more than Millie so sometimes shedsin the spring and early autumn although they are only light sheds.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 1, 2006)

Pebbles just hadit once this year. It startedabout four weeks ago where she waslosing hair constantly. 
I had to vacuum herand her cage daily. But itwasn't a heavy moult like someother bunnies.
































Rainbows!


----------



## Kathy (Sep 1, 2006)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Pebbles just had it once this year.


An overload of cuteness! And you take such good pics!


----------



## gentle giants (Sep 1, 2006)

Awww, Pebbles looks like a little wild bunnya-runnin' in the grass! _Her's sooo cuuute!_ (That last part wasbaby talk, LOL. I am loving her from a distance!


----------



## cheryl (Sep 1, 2006)

It is the second dayofSpring hereYAY!!!!,and i findthatmy bunsshed a lot more during the month beforeSpring comes



cheryl


----------



## naturestee (Sep 1, 2006)

Mocha is a year and a half old and has only shedtwice, the second one was pretty small. Loki sheds every 3-4months, and Fey and Sprite (dwarf hotot sisters) shed nearly non-stop,often heavy sheds, with the odd month off once in a while.But they also do have some minor genetic digestive issues and it mightbe related.

And I always love pics of Pebbles!


----------

